# half day schooling



## joydot (Feb 23, 2009)

how is this quaint half day of school working out for people/ parents? i will need at least 3 full work days each week and am nervous... presume there are full ay options but not finding out much online.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

what kind of school will your child be attending (Grund-, Haupt-, Realschule or Gymnasium)?

there are some schools that provide full day schooling for younger kids.
see here for Gymnasien: Landeshauptstadt München - Ganztagsangebote an allen städt. Gymnasien

otherwise you need to look for a Hort. see here: Horte in Mnchen | KiTa.de


----------



## joydot (Feb 23, 2009)

*oops*

he will be starting grade 5. has been learning a bit of german and he's a quick study so not too concerned about going to state school. 

many thanks - will check those links. have been trying to read up - think he's a gymn kid. challenge is most sites are in german (which i spoke fluently until about 25 yrs ago) and i dont have time to SLOWLY translate everything. was thinking to wait until there/ have time but prob not realistic. as in another post, i cant even work out an apropriate neighbourhood!!!

does anyone on this site have their kids in a state school? any names? are they happy with it?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Munich, but have had a child in school in Berlin (half of grade 4 on the last sabbatical, coming up soon half of grade 8 on the next sabbatical). However, we've done this as visitors so it was treated more like a temporary exchange.

In my limited knowledge, Gymnasium admission is by selection and recommendation from Grundschule (ergo, determined largely by social class) so it may not be easy to simply show up in August and register your child at the nearest school. You might get bumped down a notch to a Realschule. 

In our experience Germans don't deal well with second-language education and integration - certainly it's nothing at all like ESL in Canada, where we do a very good job of teaching English to immigrant children, and I think lead the world in terms of their later academic performance. On the other hand, ten is still very young, so there's time.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

there are some schools that have specific programs for non-native speakers. look for schools that provide classes for "deutsch für ausländer".


----------

